# Addisons ?



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with the meds but I have heard people say a boulion cube added to food will increase salt also. Hope things improve quickly for you both.


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Jkline,

I'm sorry Maggie is struggling with her Addison's Disease.

Two things -
#1. I strongly suggest you join the Yahoo k9Addisons group. List Subscription Lots and lots of very knowledgeable people and tons of information and support.
#2. Would you please register her AD with the Poodle Health Registry?

If you're reducing her pred, you need to do it slowly or she will feel really, really lousy during the process. Florinef contains a pred-like component, so she shouldn't need pred while she's on Florinef. Your vet is undoubtedly talking about a switch to Percortin-V. It's a god-send to poodles that can't remain well balanced on Florinef, but it can be pretty pricey.

Thank you...and good luck to you both.


----------

